# Front upper control arm bolt striped



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Today I was putting my front control arms back on and I think got in too big of hurry with the impact wrench and spun, in the frame hole, one of the two bolts that kind of lock into the frame, that hold the upper control arm on. I am wondering what the fix for that is. It will need to be loosened for alignment. I don't think a new bolt will do it because the bolt doesn't look that bad, and I think it might be the frame hole that bore the brunt of the spin. It's the back bolt, so I think I can get to it, if need be with the spindle on. I am wondering if I should tack weld it, or something else so that it doesn't spin when the alignment is done. For now, instead of the self locking nut, I put a regular nut and lock washer on it and it will hold still with that. So, just wondering what the ideas are. Thanks,


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You'll need to tack it. The bolts have splines on the shaft so they won't spin or turn. Once that spline pattern is disturbed they'll spin whenever you apply torque to the nut. Your alignment guy will hate you. 🤬


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

As I figured. Thanks.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Yep, tack it. You don't _have_ to, but I am the alignment guy and I'll work a lot harder to get it just right if I don't have to mess with a bolt instead of a stud.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------

